# Not PC, it's Survival and Emergency Prep



## AngieM2

Just to let anyone interested know. This forum is not Politically Correct, and it's Suvival and Emergency Prep.

There is no expectation that all will agree or do things the same way.
Yes, there is talk of seeing Welfare folks with steaks and good clothes and getting into a new car and it's not usually complimentary.
Yes, some folks are on the way down when you see them in the good clothes and new car.

If you don't think a thread is complimentary and has food snobs (or other type of snobs), be aware you'll be considered talking down to the ones that frequent this forum, just as you think they are talking down about those that prep with only convience foods.

We have folks here that cook from REAL scratch, and some that store a mixture and somethat do have what the REAL scratch people consider convience foods (cans of soup, instant rice, etc.)

We have people that are home all day and can cook from scratch and need to as their economic structure requires it - they can teach a lot of us how to survive when our economic structure deflates (as the economy seems to be doing).
We have people such as myself that is in an office cubicle 8 to 10 hours a day pushing papers to pay for home, and food and clothing and car, etc. Not living high, but high per some. 
There is a difference of being able to stay home and do the full homesteading/cooking from scratch/grow your own vegs and animals for your dinner table and those that cannot stay home, and do the best they can.

As this is not the Political forum, I've tried to stay away from it, but we do live with the result of what happens on the political front regardless of what country we reside in.
In the USA we have a problem with illegal aliens having a great impact on our country, our funds, our availablity to services that our taxes pay for. This is something we talk about and some call whine about. To those outside the USA that don't like our whining and think we don't know how good we have it. YES! We do know, and we worked to get it and do not appreciate those that come to steal what we've worked for away. IF we choose to give a helping hand - that's an entirely different issue. BUT, unless you tell your next door neighbor how to run their house, please don't tell us how to run the USA. BUT, saying - "Hey, step back and research how the neighborhood sees you" that is just giving us something to think about.

There are some good issues with other countries, and they have good things that work for them. But, in most cases they do not have the rest of the USA issues or strengths or weaknesses. And one of the things that I think most in the USA would totally agree with if they are a citizen, is that illegal aliens can be given to any country that finds fault with how we do them or thinks that we are wrong to want to send them back to their originating country, do away with anchor babies, and let all of them apply for citizen ship in our country the way the ones use to via Ellis Island. Heck, even the ones critizing us and the ones sending the illegal aliens have stricter, more enforced illegal alien laws and requirements and consequences than USA seems to be having and applying the last several year.

All of the posters here have a lot of good knowledge and I've tried to keep the radicals down to posting civilly enough that new less bold folks will come down and talk with us and learn something. Some of them have left as they feel so passionately that we are past the time of being "nice" and the general population needs a bash upside the head to wake us up and see the changes that have been made to our freedoms and rights. I wish the radicals that know and see things still posted, just a tiny bit gentler, but I am understanding more why they have not. And I understand why they are pulling in the front porch, rolling up the welcoming mat and getting ready to take care of themselves.

If you want just hugs and kisses, there are other forums on the site that will give them. If you want just a political fight of D's vs R's and others saying you need to do "this" or other things, there are forum/s for that.

Now, back to our normal discussions of how we take care of ourselves, teach anyone that is interested in taking care of themselves, etc. I'm surprised the whole HT site is not that, as isn't that what Homesteading or the old Country style life is about? 

I guess I'm off the soap box, or stepping down.
But if you don't agree with how someone is presenting something, please - just say how you see things without telling them how wrong they are or what a snob they are.

And we do use the term "Zombie's" and "Sheeple", if you don't like it - get over it.

Angie


----------



## Bearfootfarm

:goodjob:


----------



## elkhound

Angie............you rock lady.


----------



## Guest

We are all zombies and sheeple. If you don't like it then find another species.


----------



## mpillow

Great summary Angie!

Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## belladulcinea

Thanks Angie! And for the record I'm a sheembie!


----------



## bee

Thank You for being so good at what moderators do!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Angie, HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## SquashNut

Thank you, right on!!!


----------



## NJ Rich

That's our girl AngieM2 at her best. Well said ...............!


----------



## Riverrat

Very well put....


----------



## 7thswan

So are you running for the Senate, We could use you.


----------



## Becka

Thank you, Angie. Thank you very, very much for that. :goodjob:


----------



## chickenista

This is why this is the best forum on HT!
I think we all get along pretty well and S&EP transcends party lines etc...


----------



## Ruby

Good for you Angie. I like your thinking.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

well said


----------



## lorian

I appreciate your forum leadership Angie, you are fair and mericful and you make this place a safe, pleasant place to come and learn and exchange.


----------



## tonasket

Very well said, and thank you for all you do to make people welcome here. :rock:


----------



## Just Cliff

Thank You!


----------



## Pouncer

Well done!


----------



## Our Little Farm

chickenista said:


> This is why this is the best forum on HT!
> I think we all get along pretty well and S&EP transcends party lines etc...


Totally agree!

Appreciate you Angie.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

:bow:

That's why I like it here.


----------



## texastami

:goodjob::bouncy::goodjob::bouncy:

Thats why I like it here too!! Thank you Angie!


----------



## Sonshine

Great post, but I have to ask, did I miss something?


----------



## Marilyn

Thank you, Angie.


----------



## Murray in ME

Well said Angie.


----------



## PhilJohnson

Interesting post. It is nice coming here and reading un-PC commentary. Despite what some people think reality is not PC. As someone who has been around the block more than a few times I've seen this un-PC reality up close and personal. Thank you Angie for saying it like it is :thumb:


----------



## nehimama

Great post. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Wow! Angie! That was great? Wonder who made you mad?

I have learned so much on this board, although I do things differently and for different reasons than others. I just take what I need and let others do what they will/want.

Thanks to all of you with your great suggestions, recipes,etc... Thank you Thank you!


----------



## naturelover

Thanks Angie, excellent post. :goodjob:



Sonshine said:


> Great post, but I have to ask, did I miss something?


Sonshine, I could be wrong but I suspect Angie's post might have been prompted by my critical posts that I made last night.

Having said that, I also have to say I appreciate the fact that I CAN come to S&EP and voice an unpopular or politically incorrect viewpoint and know that it will be given all due consideration by Angie and most other viewers on this board.

.


----------



## KarmaKar

Hear! Hear!

here....


----------



## unregistered29228

Great post, Angie! We come from all walks of life and yet we are all here to learn how to survive and to preserve the old ways of doing things. I appreciate this board more than I can say. I have grown from a complete newbie to an advanced beginner thanks to the combined knowledge of everyone on this board. I'm happy to share what I've learned with people newer than I am, and I'm still hoping to learn more from the old timers.

But politics and judgement really don't have a place here.


----------



## randy11acres

Excellant post Angie! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ross

I had always hoped "sheeple" meant sheep people, or rather those interested in shepherding sheep. I live in a world of disappointments!


----------



## TexasAggie

texastami said:


> :goodjob::bouncy::goodjob::bouncy:
> 
> Thats why I like it here too!! Thank you Angie!


My wife was watchings a taped GB from yesterday and he was showing the color photos from hte late 30's of the homesteading family in Northern NM. GB commented that they probably grew all of the food and my wife said been there done that and doesn't want to repeat it.


----------



## Sonshine

naturelover said:


> Thanks Angie, excellent post. :goodjob:
> 
> 
> 
> Sonshine, I could be wrong but I suspect Angie's post might have been prompted by my critical posts that I made last night.
> 
> Having said that, I also have to say I appreciate the fact that I CAN come to S&EP and voice an unpopular or politically incorrect viewpoint and know that it will be given all due consideration by Angie and most other viewers on this board.
> 
> .


Oh, ok. Thank you. I'm not sure what you posted, but this forum has always seemed to do great. I haven't seen very many disagreements and when I do they seem to be pretty civil.


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you for the nice reinforcement to what I posted.

naturelover - only a small part of the cause :grin:

There have been two days or more of some reported posts, some PM's and some just reading on my part.
I am tired of the wimps and no backbone folks. (in general, and not necessarily this forum)

I know we need to realize we can learn from each other if we don't insult the heck out of each other before we can become friends and allies.

And I do truly believe that WE can become so darn PC aware that we become worse than jelly fish.

So, it was a few things building up. We are all better than some, worse than others, and can always grow.

and I meant all I posted in Original post.


----------



## JuliaAnn

Thank you for posting this. I personally appreciate the thought and time you took to write it out. You put into words what many of us are thinking and feeling.

I think many people in the US are sick of being told, in essence, to just shut up, sit down, and write another check to the gvmt., and that we're too stupid and spoiled and deserve to be taken down a peg or two. I am unapologetic in my view that this country is full of people who work very hard, all their lives (I am married to one such) and when we're told we're just whiners---sorry, but that's wrong. As I stated in one thread, we are the ones who actually live here, we know what's going on. I read many foreign news sites online, and yes, you get different views of the same stories, but often those views have an agenda behind them. MSN is to Fox News what The Guardian is to the London Times; what Haaretz is to The Jerusalem Post, etc etc. Just because a news agency originates in another country doesn't mean it is necessarily virtuous simply for that reason.

I'm not PC. Being PC often equates to lies, equivocation, and opression. People demand others be PC in order to shut out opposing views, and here in the U.S., that's wrong.

Just my .03, and the mods can delete my post or not, whichever.


----------



## Blu3duk

And the one thing that CAN BE accomplished is that an individual can still be politically incorrect and still remain within the "family" guidelines for the little eyes that may be reading along on any given post, all it takes is a little thought before you click "post reply"

What we post is a legacy of sorts, and though a few threads get pruned off after a while, the good ones with things to help others learn are around for years...... if only more waking people would use that search feature and bring the older posts out of the dusty archives again!

I never been accused of being PC, so i fit in perty well.

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

THERE YOU GO, Angie~~~ Standing O!!!!


----------



## anniew

Angie...so right. 
Maybe make the OP a sticky, and when someone gets overly snarky, make reading it a requirement before posting more. We certainly need to work together, not fight each other.
Thanks.


----------



## hintonlady

AngieM2 said:


> I wish the radicals that know and see things still posted, just a tiny bit gentler, but I am understanding more why they have not. And I understand why they are pulling in the front porch, rolling up the welcoming mat and getting ready to take care of themselves.


:hysterical:



I find Zombie a bit gamey. Sheeple have a much more delicate flavor but don't lend themselves well to my more adventurous palate. Slow smoked zombie with a bottle of Petite Sirah and I am a happy happy girl. Not sure how to get past biting down on bits of birdshot but whatev...

My hiatus was lovely, thanks for asking. :nana: Angie, next time you really must join me.


----------



## amylou62

:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## rickfrosty

Yes, Angie, all good. Get ahold of a book called "The Secrets of the Federal Reserve " by Eustace Mullins & wade through it & you will see that we all have been zombie sheeple here (& in Europe) for 100 yrs. - maybe even those of us who thought we had our eyes wide open.
Oh where is a safe place in the world ?


----------



## rickfrosty

All good Angie. It's not going to be an L.L. Bean kind of a societal breakdown !


----------



## GlenArden

I'm new. Testing to see if I can post now.


----------



## farmerpat

Thanks Angie for summing it up so perfectly!


----------



## westbrook

yeah what Angie said! LOL! but thinking... I don't ever want to make this lady mad at me! :bow:


----------



## cc

Angie, can you pick me up on the way to IL for the margaritas? :hysterical:


----------



## AngieM2

Quote:
Survivalists by definition are trying to out live their enemy.
Preparedness by definition has to do with the military and war.
that's what someone just told me about the definitions of those words.

Let me tell you my definitions and you will see more how I view this forum:
Survivailist - one that survives what life throws at them, which is everything from losing your job, to the above definition. But more likely to be somewhere in between.

Preparedness - having put your life and stores and home in a situation to not be phased too much by the job loss upto the quoted definition above. But again, most likely something in between.

It disturbs me greatly that anyone would see this forum, as the quoted descriptions and not the wider definition that I see it to be.


----------



## Belfrybat

Your definition is much more in line with what I think also. There are forums out there for more survivalist-militant folks -- I'm just glad this is not one of them.


----------



## therunbunch

I like reading what everyone has to say. I might have one person I agree with one one thing and disagree with on another. At the end of the day.. we can find common ground with _something_. Where would all the fun be in being right all the time? You'd never learn anything... and without a good disagreement from time to time.. you'd lose your ability to defend what you believed or forget why you believe what you believe in the first place. Good post Angie.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Can we use the term "Citiots" too??? I.E. those from the city who expect the Guberment to supply all of their needs and wouldn't work in the DIRT on a bet. You know - the ones who will come and invade your small town after the SHTF expecting a hand out. The more rude citiots will come with a gun they have no knowledge of how to use and try to take things from you. Most of them will end up dead either from starvation or someone offing them or possibly just offing themselves.


----------



## kinnb

thank you, Angie, well stated and high time for those of us who work hard at everything we do...oftentimes just day to day living is "survival" and learning everything we can from each other without whizzing in each other's sandboxes is a huge plus. definitely appreciate you and all the HT's so, so much. this is definitely my favorite forum by far!!
Kyrie and Doppler the wonder service dog


----------



## Our Little Farm

Tracy Rimmer said:


> :bow:
> 
> That's why I like it here.


Me too. It's my favorite forum.



> And we do use the term "Zombie's" and "Sheeple", if you don't like it - get over it.


:clap:


----------



## AngieM2

bought this back from the Vault as we are getting new members, and we do believe in taking care of ourself.

Usually we talk of helping those that will help themself, but we are not feel good take care of lazy grasshopper type people forum.

That's in other places.


----------



## barefootboy

I salute your idea of how a site like this should be. I am SO tired of politcally laced sites, or sites with nothing but guns, guns and more guns. As a former infantry Sgt. I can tell you what I learned at the NCO academy. The amature thinks of bullets, the pro thinks of beans, which means supply and logistics matter just as much , if not more as strategy and tactics. Keep up the good work.


----------



## littlejoe

Very well said, girl! First time I have ventured to take a look at this thread in the few years I've been here.

It's not just about the low life takers of our society for me, it's government in general! It's a bloated cow, that keeps feeding on the stuff that will kill her! They have no conscience, it feels good so let's keep feeding? A good sharp knife in the right place can save her, or she might die anyway? WE want to feel our benefits now!!!!!!!!! No matter what our kids and grandkids feel? Our govt is bloated with takers and WORKERS! And I'm sure there are some on this site?

Mostly, I see it from is the ag side locally, but it's rampant!

There are huge problems with the takers of society, and enablers as well. It's just not a sustainable harvest, for those who havn't figured it out! So many want to ride the wagon rather than take a turn pulling the wagon! 

I've seen enough people living in adjusted income housing with more amenities than I have. They're food is paid for...they don't even need to worry about yards? Some people that can work, need to be hungry or die! And I don't want to see anyone hungry. They should get rice, pinto beans, taters. If they can't cook that....adios. They need a reason to get out of the hole they dug thierself into!

I don't mind taxes, but I'm paying more than my share for people who could better themselves if they had an ounce of try!


----------



## tchofclas

Just wanted to comment about politically correct. Living in Canada, we've had PC shoved down our throats to the point it's choking our original citizens . It's come to the point immigrants have more rights than those who were already here. So beware anyone who pushes you to be politically correct. I have nothing against immigrants, but think they need to adjust to the rules of the country they've come to, not try and turn it into the country they've fled from because of what it stood for!
So Hurray for you telling it like it is Angie, and so eloquently!


----------



## ZEUS

This was a good read.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

It was a good re-read, Angie - amazed at how many posters have left us since 2010, too. Hope they are all pursuing a prep path of their own.


----------



## AngieM2

Seems some new poster need to read this.


----------



## Rosco99

I read an search and occasionally find GOLD :lonergr:
Kind of new


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Loved the re- read!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Great Read!
Hope all is well with you AngieM2


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks Laura. It's been an eventful year. But I'm still around. Just being in the background.


----------

